# Feral kittens



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Bob,who goes to our church has feral kittens on his property. They keep targetting the birds he feeds. Not very successfully. :lol: So,,,a solution is needed that benefits birds kittens AND peeples!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Let me be more specific. Bob is raising his grandson after his daughter passed away. About a month ago,these kittens began showing up in his yard,first one then several. Bob,his wife,and his grandson feed birds and have a garden. But the kittens are taking over the yard, seem to be hankering for bird a la carte,and along with a groundhog,have made the garden look like a scene from Calais!  In 1944.  Now Bob doesn't SEEM to be a guy who'd resort to shotguns or worse,but before he does anything rash,I told him I'd do some research. It seems ferals this young might be easy to home...?


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

How old are the kittens? You could try trapping, socializing, and rehoming them, if you're up for some work or a local rescue would take them. If nothing else, he needs to TNR them so that he won't end up with even MORE kittens taking over his yard.


----------

